# Rottweilers in your club?



## Andy Larrimore (Jan 8, 2008)

I currently use a Rottweiler as my Police K9. He is working out very well. I just wanted to see if anyone else had any good Rottweilers in their group or are using them in police work.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I have seen just one in the last 15 years that I would bother to feed. I really enjoy the breed, so think disappointment with the first statement rather than something negative.

Glad to see that they are not all gone.


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

This is my buddy and his Rottie. They are 'Transport Police' in the UK.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

my first dog was a failed K9 who just couldn't get over gun shots... nice dog, high drive rott with good nerve unless it was a gun shot. She wouldn't totally spook but would give a twitch. The rottie I have now is a nice Rott too, a little edgy but loves to work and has drive that has so far surprised just about every serious dog guy I've met. 

A couple of months ago a SchH USA judge worked my dog and commented that he's seen maybe five rottweilers like mine. I'll take that comment....  He also made the same comment about another rottweiler that was in the same club so somewhere there are three others out there ;->


----------



## Mari Steward (Mar 3, 2008)

A good nice lean muscular rottweiler is worth its weight in gold. many police and military forces around the work use rottweilers. http://users.skynet.be/hexental/army kennels.htm

http://users.skynet.be/hexental/AM BULL.htm


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

Gary, beautiful Rottie...we have 2 in our club, both males...one will make an excellent personal protection dog....but not a dog to be used in sport...the other...bites great on home field, obedience is awesome, but unfortunately off his home turf, is nervy and sensitive...but when he looks at you...unless your a nut, you are not going to challenge either of these guys....Mo


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Andy Larrimore said:


> I currently use a Rottweiler as my Police K9. He is working out very well. I just wanted to see if anyone else had any good Rottweilers in their group or are using them in police work.


Yes www.mvsv.org/MVSV/MEMBERS.html


----------



## Lamarr Couttien (May 22, 2008)

I have only seen a hand full around me that are working in the clubs around me, and all but maybe 2 are nervy at best. Like Jeff Oehlsen said, it is a matter of disappointement when I look at the quality of most rottweilers being bred and put to work around me. This isn't to say that there aren't some really hard rottweilers out there but they are very difficult to find. As a rottweiler breed enthusiast, it is hard to see the breed I love in such a stat. Good Luck with your dog.


----------



## Mike charatin (Apr 9, 2008)

Lamarr Couttien said:


> I have only seen a hand full around me that are working in the clubs around me, and all but maybe 2 are nervy at best. Like Jeff Oehlsen said, it is a matter of disappointement when I look at the quality of most rottweilers being bred and put to work around me. This isn't to say that there aren't some really hard rottweilers out there but they are very difficult to find. As a rottweiler breed enthusiast, it is hard to see the breed I love in such a stat. Good Luck with your dog.


The explotion of popularity in the late 80's early 90's is what ruined the true rottweiler. There are some hard core breeders out there that are still preserving the old school rottweiler and yes they are few and far between but look at the glass half full instead of half empty. The old school rottweiler in my opinion was one of the toughest dogs out there and in the wrong hands this dog has and would create fear in all who see it and anything associated with it. The people who have a head on there shoulders and are lucky enough to find those old school breeders will have great success no matter what dicipline they chose, as for the common rottweiler breeders that are breeding less intence dogs there will hopefully be less bad press. Some people should not own a dog period much less an old school rottweiler.


----------



## Lamarr Couttien (May 22, 2008)

Mike charatin said:


> The explotion of popularity in the late 80's early 90's is what ruined the true rottweiler. There are some hard core breeders out there that are still preserving the old school rottweiler and yes they are few and far between but look at the glass half full instead of half empty. The old school rottweiler in my opinion was one of the toughest dogs out there and in the wrong hands this dog has and would create fear in all who see it and anything associated with it. The people who have a head on there shoulders and are lucky enough to find those old school breeders will have great success no matter what dicipline they chose, as for the common rottweiler breeders that are breeding less intence dogs there will hopefully be less bad press. Some people should not own a dog period much less an old school rottweiler.


The glass is still definitely half full or I wouldn't be interested in getting my hands on one of those old school rottweilers. In my opinion the versitility of those rottweilers were unbelievable and I wish frankly more people bred true. As for the breeders who are breeding the less intense rottweilers it just isn't right in my eyes. Last time I checked the point of breeding was to improve the breed, not make it watered down. I agree with you full heartedly that a lot of people shouldn't own any dog much less rottweilers, but also,I have seen old school rottweilers come out of giant lap dogs they breed these days. That just shows the resilience of the breed and the true nature of the rottweiler.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Mike charatin said:


> The explotion of popularity in the late 80's early 90's is what ruined the true rottweiler. There are some hard core breeders out there that are still preserving the old school rottweiler and yes they are few and far between but look at the glass half full instead of half empty. The old school rottweiler in my opinion was one of the toughest dogs out there and in the wrong hands this dog has and would create fear in all who see it and anything associated with it. The people who have a head on there shoulders and are lucky enough to find those old school breeders will have great success no matter what dicipline they chose, as for the common rottweiler breeders that are breeding less intence dogs there will hopefully be less bad press. Some people should not own a dog period much less an old school rottweiler.


Could you give a name of a dog or a specific kennel that you would consider old school from back in the day?


----------



## Mike charatin (Apr 9, 2008)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Could you give a name of a dog or a specific kennel that you would consider old school from back in the day?


Mike the kennel I prefer is jenecks. Check out woton, or uno. They have pics on the site but to really appreciate the work you need to see the video.There web site is www.jenecks.com thanks.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

As a breeder of "old school" Rotts, I will tell you to be careful what you ask for. They were not tolerant of "other" people, and todays society is just too weak to deal with such dogs. 

It was not easy to get a good combination of Rott, and Rott that will do sport, as they are different dogs entirely. Rotts that I bred had little to no inhibition to biting non family members, and for the most part thought it was great fun......kind of like getting into the cat poop. The amount of compulsion I used to get that straight..........maybe it wasn't abuse, but I was cutting it really close. 

I just don't see "bringing back" the "old school" Rott like I would like to see bringing back a better dog.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Mike charatin said:


> Mike the kennel I prefer is jenecks. Check out woton, or uno. They have pics on the site but to really appreciate the work you need to see the video.There web site is www.jenecks.com thanks.


I can't comment on any of the dogs other than Flash there is really no way to judge how good a Rottweiler is on the Schutzhund field. The way I would gauge the quality of a Rottweiler what it took to get the Rottweiler on the Schutzhund field.
If you new what it took and how Flash and Joe got to the top than you could say there is a Rottweiler. Unfortunately I never seen any thing close To Flash from any thing he produced and this is also how I would gauge how good a Rottwiler is.


----------



## Andy Larrimore (Jan 8, 2008)

Our dogs are bred from the Grutenblick and Schwaiger Wappen lines mostly. They produce very nice working dogs. Our dogs are old school. Our males are generaly about 85-90 pounds and our females are about 70 pounds. They are very fast and hit hard. You can see photos on my website. My male is a working full service police k9.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Andy Larrimore said:


> Our dogs are bred from the Grutenblick and Schwaiger Wappen lines mostly. They produce very nice working dogs. Our dogs are old school. Our males are generaly about 85-90 pounds and our females are about 70 pounds. They are very fast and hit hard. You can see photos on my website. My male is a working full service police k9.


My male (there are pics in the gallery and my avatar) is mostly schwaiger wappen. Like Andy's dog, he is lightning fast, hits hard, bites hard and weighs [email protected]

I will try to get some video soon doing PP or schH


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote : he is lightning fast

Compared to other Rotts????? LOL

Go to Chienplus.com and see if you can watch the 2005 french cup (mondio) there was a Rott competing, and the decoy had to slow so he did not run into the fence. LOL Dog did a real nice job. I have the competition on DVD so I tend to watch the Rott work a bunch. Kinda fun.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote : he is lightning fast
> 
> Compared to other Rotts????? LOL
> 
> Go to Chienplus.com and see if you can watch the 2005 french cup (mondio) there was a Rott competing, and the decoy had to slow so he did not run into the fence. LOL Dog did a real nice job. I have the competition on DVD so I tend to watch the Rott work a bunch. Kinda fun.


 
LOL.... OK you're right Jeff he ain't like the Mals or one of them small GSDs or even a Dobbie but he is as fast as a stuck pig trying not to get dead.

I would still betcha a two beers that'd you'd be impressed with his speed (for a stuck pig). I train with a small group of guys that have title numerous dogs to national levels and hate rotts but they're impressed enough that I'm "allowed" to train with them even though I've never titled a dog and have nothing to offer them other than make sure their dogs are watered. \\/


----------

